# Bird dogs



## wormwigglr

Anyone know any breeders/dog trainers that sell started dogs in Ohio, PA, or any surrounding states?


----------



## Misdirection

Contact High Point Kennels, if they dont, they may know someone who does.









Hi-Point Kennels - Boarding, Breeding, and Training


Hi-Point Kennels is located in Alliance, Ohio. We provide dog boarding, monthly or private training, and we breed German Short Haired Pointers.



www.hi-pointkennels.com






Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## ckfowler

wormwigglr said:


> Anyone know any breeders/dog trainers that sell started dogs in Ohio, PA, or any surrounding states?


Folks running NSTRA trials pretty regularly have young dogs for sale that hunt fine but not quite what they need to compete.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter

What breed are you looking for? IMHO, the first step is to do as much research as possible to determine what breed best fits your family, hunting style, living space, etc, and then search for breeders of that breed. Even if it's not started, there's a lot of good trainers in the area. 

My American Brittany came from Bob's Britts just outside of Louisville. He's an incredibly good dude and has great pups. I got a puppy off him, but he does occasionally sell started dogs. He also does some English Setters from time to time I believe. There's a couple pics of my little guy in some other threads on this forum


----------



## Harry1959

I bought my Brittany from Michigan....however, as Red Hunter suggested, I have only heard good things about Bob from bobs brits in KY.


----------



## dem5349

Just my two cents, but I recommend a puppy. I know it is had to train but a puppy. At 8 weeks builds a bond that will last for a dogs life time. Lets face it, their still 90% pets and what better to have a companion. I looked at the same and was not impressed at all.

P.S. This post is late but just for those following.


----------



## Reel em In 2

You might want to look up Radar Kennels in Celina. He raises pointing labs. I saw his dogs hunt and they have the drive and smarts for upland , waterfowl as well as a pet. He also does training.


----------



## captainshotgun

I agree with the op. Get a started dog


----------



## Reel em In 2

captainshotgun said:


> I agree with the op. Get a started dog


Does anyone recommend a training area near Toledo for a young GSP?


----------



## captainshotgun

There is a dog training area at Killdeer Plains wildlife area


----------



## captainshotgun

Also at Resthaven


----------



## Reel em In 2

Thanks for the info. I will check them out.


----------



## Barcelona

My brother has GSP PUPPIES at Hidden Hills Boarding LLC in Alliance.


----------



## c. j. stone

I vote for Brits! We’ve had a pair of them our whole married lives(close to 50 yrs!), perhaps a dozen or so. They have “all“ been wonderful people dogs and house pets-very “spoiled”(all spayed females-sensitive, less “head strong”)! We’re getting up in years, now only have one, ”Molly”-5 yrs(to be our last). They are first rate bird dogs, natural hunters(pointing/retreiving). We really didn’t have to spend much time training them either!


----------

